# Thinking of moving to Portugal. Guidance needed!



## AlexO

Hi, 
ME and my husband and our 15 month old are thinking of relocating to Lisbon or around Lisbon.
I'm trying to research it all as we are a young family with not alot of cash to see if its all financially viable.
In the UK I am a stay at home mum but Im willing to work part time. My husband is a scaffolder by trade but ideally would like to do something different...
Would we need to speak fluent Portuguese to get jobs? How much is the cost of living? Would I be able to put my child in childcare whilst I worked. Im sure my liust of questions is endless!
Any advise would be gratefully received.
Many thanks
Alex


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



AlexO said:


> Hi,
> ME and my husband and our 15 month old are thinking of relocating to Lisbon or around Lisbon.
> I'm trying to research it all as we are a young family with not alot of cash to see if its all financially viable.
> In the UK I am a stay at home mum but Im willing to work part time. My husband is a scaffolder by trade but ideally would like to do something different...
> Would we need to speak fluent Portuguese to get jobs? How much is the cost of living? Would I be able to put my child in childcare whilst I worked. Im sure my liust of questions is endless!
> Any advise would be gratefully received.
> Many thanks
> Alex


Hi Alex and OH

Welcome to the Forum. 

It's taken me many hours of research to to get a lot of information i need to make the move to a house i have in CP. There is a section on here and there is a link below with lots of tips and help.

Speaking the language is a must and the sooner you try the better for your move. I visited one area for a week and during that week i travelled out in every direction until i found the area i liked most. Then it was a case of asking questions and more questions. I bookmark every post and every reply i feel is of help to me. I have thousands of pieces of information ready for my move.

I would say find the area you would like to live.

Make a list of your likes and dislikes and then start doing the research it's worth the trouble taken than making a big mistake. 

Peter

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html


----------



## notlongnow

To have any kind of life unless you have savings you will need to learn Portuguese...... unless you can work remotely or online, which is dependant on your skills. I recently wrote a very long article about this on my blog. Good luck.

B


----------



## Debdowns2

*Americans moving to Portugal - work in Alcobaca*

My husband and I along with our 2 toddlers are possibly moving to Portugal and have only just begun to research the move and requirements. 

I am looking for any other recent movers to offer advice, guidance and support.

Thanks.


----------



## TPKR

*Moving to Portugal*

Hi
Is there anywhere that groups of English with children meet up?
We are buying near Castelo Branco.
Ali


----------



## Debdowns2

*English speaking Children*

Hi Ali:

We aren't there yet. We are just at the beginning stages on the opportunity. My husband's job will be in Alcobaca so we have to be within driving distance from there. Do you live there now? Will your children go to International school or a local Village School?

Thanks,


----------



## silvers

My gardener and pool cleaner, Jess, has three small children, she lives in Benedita, which is about 5 mins from Alcobaca. I can get her number to you if you want to ask her about these things?


----------



## Debdowns2

Hello:

Is this an English speaking Expat? Do not trouble yourself just yet. We hope to know more this week about the reality of the company's decision to move us for this job.

Thanks,

Debbie


----------



## silvers

Yes, she's English.


----------



## omostra06

TPKR said:


> Hi
> Is there anywhere that groups of English with children meet up?
> We are buying near Castelo Branco.
> Ali


Hi Ali, not heard of any expat groups in that region, we had friends that lived over that way, and the nearest expats to them were miles away, they still drove to meet up now and again. but not many around.


----------



## miradouro

Check out Charlie Skelton. Guardian journalist, who posts from near Castelo Branco.
The olive oil barons | Life and style | guardian.co.uk


----------



## TAO22

Hi Ali

I have just moved to Portugal a couple of months ago and live about 45 minutes from Castelo Branco (near Marvao). There is a group of english ex pats over this way and although I haven't met up with them all yet, there seems to be a large and friendly group here...also some with childeren 
We also have a very good dutch dentist and homeopathy doctor, if you are struggling with healthcare who I can also recommend.
If you want further details I will happily send them to you


----------



## TPKR

*Children!*



omostra06 said:


> Hi Ali, not heard of any expat groups in that region, we had friends that lived over that way, and the nearest expats to them were miles away, they still drove to meet up now and again. but not many around.


Hiya
Thank you for your reply. I am happy to drive quite a distance to meet up with other English people with children. Do you know of any places in and around Central Portugal where any groups are meeting at the moment?
We lived abroad for years but before we had our children so it is them I am concerned about making friends really.
Many thanks
Ali


----------



## TPKR

*Children*



TAO22 said:


> Hi Ali
> 
> I have just moved to Portugal a couple of months ago and live about 45 minutes from Castelo Branco (near Marvao). There is a group of english ex pats over this way and although I haven't met up with them all yet, there seems to be a large and friendly group here...also some with childeren
> We also have a very good dutch dentist and homeopathy doctor, if you are struggling with healthcare who I can also recommend.
> If you want further details I will happily send them to you


Hi
Thank you for your reply! How are you enjoying Portugal?

Great to hear some people about with children! We havent bought yet and are coming out on Sunday just for a week with the kids. We are looking to try and rent long term while we renovate (or build our log cabin on some land) if we cant afford a liveable house 

Fingers crossed next week we will find somewhere (to buy and rent).

Take care
Ali


----------



## omostra06

TPKR said:


> Hi
> Thank you for your reply! How are you enjoying Portugal?
> 
> Great to hear some people about with children! We havent bought yet and are coming out on Sunday just for a week with the kids. We are looking to try and rent long term while we renovate (or build our log cabin on some land) if we cant afford a liveable house
> 
> Fingers crossed next week we will find somewhere (to buy and rent).
> 
> Take care
> Ali


If you have not bought any where yet, and you have the whole of portugal to choose from, why not look at regions with more expats and children, so that your worry about the children will be solved by buying in a more populated region, you will have more amenities and activities for you and the kids. 
property is not necessarily more expensive. and its a whole lot easier/quicker to sell if needed than some more remote regions.


----------

